# Show off your "Senior" horses!!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Let's see em

Rosie: 21 yo Foundation Bred QH
Has had 2 foals, one grey one sorrel
Been used for speed events, team roping (header and heeler), ranch horse, cutting, english, drill team, reining you name it she's tried it.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, she's 21? She looks 12! I love the last pic. 

This is Blue, a 24yr old appaloosa gelding. He's 17hh, 1300lbs and an all around tank! Retired from riding now but was used as my trail mount for the last 3yrs and was a retired 4h hunter/jumper in his youth. He was also used many years ago as a cutting horse. I've owned him since he was 20.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hey Mango I was wondering how you got the overalls on your horse 

btw love the pictures of your seniors


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

can`t really tell that both those horses are in twenties


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Omg I think I'm in love with Blue!! Looks like an amazing horse!!!

I think they were a size XXXL or XXXXL lol. We just had her step into them and we rolled up the legs since they were dragging and connected the suspenders like a halter shirt and hooked it around the horn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Mango, I love that overalls picture! I had a good laugh about it. 


This is Lacey. She's a 26, 27 in a few months, Arabian mare. She's mostly Polish bred which is why she doesn't look super "Arab-y". 
I got her when she was 23 but at the time I was told she was 21. I'm not sure I would have taken her if I had known she was 23 so maybe that was for the best! haha

She's a really fantastic girl. Not spooky, very brave, and very dependable. She is VERY hot though which makes things fun! lol! She takes people falling off her as a personal insult so she'll do whatever she can to keep her rider on which is kinda nice, just like having a seatbelt!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Lacey is gorgeous wallaby! I love the heart shaved into her rump. A very cute touch!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sugar
26 yr old breeding stock paint
trained in lvl 3 dressage and used as a lesson horse

21 right after having her foal.








24








24 again-won champion paint breeding stock mare with my mom


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Omg I think I'm in love with Blue!! Looks like an amazing horse!!!


 
A very amazing horse  he is my heart. He's been battling equine melanoma since he was about 8 but he is tough as appy colored nails!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

This Hickory. He is Quarter Horse Gelding. Coming 29 and still ridden couple times a week. Sharp as a tack. Rodeoed for most of his life. Mother-in-law bought him as a colt and broke him. he is bombproof and always has been.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Geronimo - rescue I've owned since 2004. When I pulled him, the owner said he was 12. He colic'd later that year, and vet said he was much closer to 25-27 (due to his teeth.) So now he's between 30-32.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

From youngest to oldest....

Buttons, 23 yo QH mare, had a WP career - had several foals - is now used for beginner lessons, my daughter will be showing her this year in small fry classes. 
*on a rare occasion that she was a little wound up, we played speed horse that day and she decided at her old age that it was quite fun! Mare on right is one of her daughters*







2 yrs ago w/a student








Jana, 24 yo QH mare, finished reiner, did a bit of everything though as my youth horse even jumping. The resident babysitter. 















The old man & love of my life, Hondo. 30 yo QH Stallion. Was extensively shown in showmanship, hus, jumping, reining, wp, show trail & barrels. The first horse I earned an AQHA All-Around Championship with. He's always been & is still my favorite horse to ride. I use him for intermediate students to learn body control with. Other than some ugly calcification on his rh from an old injury and a bit of a sway back, he's a very young 30. (If it's a nice cool, breezy day he thinks he is about 3) 

at 26 I believe in this pic







this past summer waiting patiently for a lesson student


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hondo is my favorite horse on this forum! Thanks so much for posting another shot of him! If I ever bred Dash, I would come crawling on my knees to you and beg!!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Just found out a few months ago that Jake was not turning 22 this year, he was turning 24. So here is my 24 year old Paint Mutt.

Jake right after I got him when he was 15-16ish









Barrel racing three years ago: 









Last year Jumping (first and last time jumping 3'9"): 









Now at 24:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know if I qualify - I'll be 21 in March! I'm a registered American Quarter Horse, and in my youth was part of the Mounted Guard Search and Rescue, shown in 4-H by my teen-age previous owner, and now am a beloved and spoiled pleasure horse - life is good!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Hondo is my favorite horse on this forum! Thanks so much for posting another shot of him! If I ever bred Dash, I would come crawling on my knees to you and beg!!


I have to agree, I love seeing pictures of Hondo, and Woodstock. <3


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a sweet old boy!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> From youngest to oldest....
> 
> Buttons, 23 yo QH mare, had a WP career - had several foals - is now used for beginner lessons, my daughter will be showing her this year in small fry classes.
> *on a rare occasion that she was a little wound up, we played speed horse that day and she decided at her old age that it was quite fun! Mare on right is one of her daughters*
> ...


I love the picture of Hondo as well 
can`t believe he is 30


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Puddin' our newly 28 year old mare. We're guessing she's atleast partly foun dation QH bred, with how stocky she is- but it's hard to tell. She was donated to us by Charolettes Saddlery as a light lesson horse and dispite being blind in her left eye (due to a tear in her cornea at age 16) she's quite the reliable old gal and she's great to learn how to canter on.










We then have Bo Jangles who just celebrated his 20th birthday! He is a shetland pony/miniature horse cross and is used for therapeudic riding. Bo has one half blue eye 










Lastly we have Delriah, our miracle mare who's seen and done all. She is a quarterhorse and will be celebrating her 50th birthday next month!!! Delriah was finally retired from all riding due to nerve deterioration (tripping with children on her back) last month but will be living out the rest of her life with us getting loved on by young children and disabled youth who are learning to care for horses on the ground.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Delriah is my inspiration! Looking fabulous, even at her age!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys. I'm in the barn now, I'll give the old man some extra love. If ya pass through the hoosier state, drop by & take him for a spin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Aww, thanks guys. I'm in the barn now, I'll give the old man some extra love. If ya pass through the hoosier state, drop by & take him for a spin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sure you want to offer that? I might ride off into the sunset with him. :lol: Or just give him a never-ending hug, cause I just want to hug that huge neck of his.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my lesson mare... Technically she isn't mine, but just thought I would share...
She's 23 yrs, 14.3 hand polish arabian and has such smooth gaits! She was ridden english and may have had jumping training before she was left at the boarding barn by her owner about 6 yrs ago. The BO took her in and trained her to western. She is an advanced beginner horse, and can be quite frisky at times. And she can really go quite fast! She can beat the younger 15.3 morgan anytime!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I may just have to make up some emergency reason to go to Indiana, and accidently end up stranded at your farm, MHFQ


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

i've been trying to post ever sense this post went up but haven't been able to get it to go through here goes... Allegro is a 29 or 30 year old hackney pony mare who has pretty much done anything a 12.2hh pony can do from gymkhanas to jumpers to being shown in hand at breed shows. She is a super feisty little thing that will and can and loves to go!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like the first picture of you flying


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

the other pictures a very nice too


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I really like the first picture of you flying


thanks! it is one of my favorites of us.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you have great balance that is for sure


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

yea, she is just about the bounciest boniest pony i have ever ridden and she has given me great balance. i have grown up riding crazy ponies all of which have given me great balance


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's oldies. Though I'm sure they'd all be offended to know we called them old. 

I almost forgot one, since it is January technically Missy Moo gets to join the club. 20 yo Hanoverian mare
















Horsesdontlie said:


> You sure you want to offer that? I might ride off into the sunset with him. :lol: Or just give him a never-ending hug, cause I just want to hug that huge neck of his.


He'd take all the love you want to dish out. He's a big baby. I couldn't let you keep him though, I'd be way too sad. 



Endiku said:


> I may just have to make up some emergency reason to go to Indiana, and accidently end up stranded at your farm, MHFQ


There's an open manure shoveler position :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> There's an open manure shoveler position :lol:


I'll shovel manure for you! :lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i didnt own him long but he was mid to late 30s, TB, off the track, and from the curics and new tricks!!! he was Black and 17.2hh


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll take any opportunity to show of my old guy  I've had Blue for almost 14 years (since I was 12) When we got him we were told he was 15/16 but shortly after we had the vet out and she said he was, according to my memory 20-25, according to my mom she said he was 28. So that would put him at 34-42 depending on who's memory is right. Aside from being impossible to keep weight on he's in great heath, He's been retired for about 5 years, since I got pregnant and when I wanted to start riding again he had lost a lot of muscle so I just kept him retired and got a younger horse to ride 




























And this is from back when he was ridden and still had all his teeth


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This is my 22 yr old Quarter Horse, Papa Hickory Doc aka Fatty or Brat..
He's my semi-retired guy since I have my two mares..He's done cutting, team penning, and all of the speed events..His little butt loves to weave. He is always very full of himself and does not realize he is supposed to be the "old" one..He thinks he is 5 and supposed to be a brat..

September 2011 State Championships with my little sister riding him.









A few months ago, before he got really furry..









A year ago maybe? After a long trail ride..









About a week ago in his super cool pink blanket









lol This summer after a bath and being not too happy about having his fly mask on..I just like him to wear it because he looks funny..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice indeed
As I recall Man O`War lived til 30


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, quit picking on poor fatty, I mean Hickory. Love the eyes on his fly mask :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Aww, quit picking on poor fatty, I mean Hickory. Love the eyes on his fly mask :lol:


Thanks..I drew them on there with a Sharpie lol..It makes me smile. 

Love the Hondo pictures..Had to go to your profile to get my weekly stalking session of Woodstock..:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I should get some new ones of Woodstock, he's working on out-fatting Hickory. I told him this morning that he looks more in foal than Lacey :shock:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol I bet he's still just as handsome as usual! Yes, I agree, more Woodstock pictures.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

This is socks. Shes a 24 year old qh mare. We got her in May of 2000(she was 12 at the time). My mom bought her for herself and my sister to ride. They rode her alot. I even got to ride her. I took her to many shows and came out with some good ribbons. But now she is retired because we dont ride her as much and my sister is away in college. So now shes just hanging out in her field with her friends.

So here are 2 pics of socks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All gorgeous horses. Thank you for posting everyone, enjoyed the pictures very much.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Delriah just gets me everytime. I hope Rosie makes it atlases half that long!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Faye ID x Connemarra[ believed to be in her mid-late 20's according to the dentist.. Now retired.

IMG]http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/skyenfaye/002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Faye looks like such a gentle soul!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

This is Molly- She's my riding instructors 38+ year old Paint mare. The vet thinks she may be older than that though. I learned to ride on her in 2001, and this past summer she was retired from riding.


Molly saying hi by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Molly by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

And Johnny- my riding instructors 21 year old Appaloosa gelding.

Johnny grazing by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Johnny2 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is Blackjack, he's 26, and is a saddlebred cross we think. I don't own him, but I love this old man dearly... Here's Bumie


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Aw what an awesome thread idea! 

my handsome gelding (will be 29 in Feb):

at 25/26

















































and my senior dog!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's great to see how good of shape some of these horses are in! Awesome!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Love to see everyone's Oldie's but Goldie's 

This is Nelson, my 22 year old TB Gelding. He turns 23, April 23rd. We're Eventers, currently schooling 3'0" - 3'3", competing Novice.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Love your guy MIEventer!!! Great to see he is still very active!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my Friesian gelding Hylke, he's eighteen years young!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love this. Old horses representin' on the HoFo! 

I love seeing that, unlike popular opinion, the twenties aren't "the end" for a lot of horses.

My former trainer is always bothering me about how she has this horse or that horse "for me" and wouldn't I like to have a horse younger than Lacey because Lacey isn't going to be useable for all that much longer? I'm just like "Hah, you come try to ride Lacey and get back to me on how much longer she's gonna be around." :lol:


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

this is abu one of the old ponies at my barn  his 22 i believe his a sweetie!
View attachment 83581


View attachment 83582


and this my dear dakota she 21 (she's actualy my neighbors but she thinks she's mine)


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Kai Abu!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> There's an open manure shoveler position :lol:


I'm game if I get to pick Hondo's stall! :mrgreen:


Fellpony- what a beau! Doesn't look a day over 10.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Rissa said:


> This is my Friesian gelding Hylke, he's eighteen years young!


Sure can not tell he is 18 years lovely man


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Frankiee said:


> this is abu one of the old ponies at my barn  his 22 i believe his a sweetie!
> View attachment 83581
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color pattern on Dakota


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Love seeing all these horse in their PRIME kicking butt!!

When our drill team rode at the AQHA world show, I'd figure Rosie would be totally chill and ride fine in a snaffle, like she does at practice. HOWEVER. Somebody changed by bio for when I carried the flag in for the national anthem, and said "she is riding Rosie tonight, who will be retiring next year." (let me state that I ha no intentions of retiring Rosie, I have no clue where they got that idea.) So what does Rosie do? Not stop the whole drill. Psh look at me coach! Retiring my butt!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hondo this morning. This is his daily routine after breakfast every morning without fail.

Quick transformation from the 'old man' to the 'dirty old man' 








Followed by run, buck & fart








Play for 10 minutes








and "okay, fine, I guess I will act my age"


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Hondo this morning. This is his daily routine after breakfast every morning without fail.
> 
> Quick transformation from the 'old man' to the 'dirty old man'
> View attachment 83647
> ...


I think him and Woodstock would like an African vacation... Don't you think? :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> I think him and Woodstock would like an African vacation... Don't you think? :wink:


Sounds fun to me! Though, I'd have to bring my hubby along (hunting in Africa is on his bucket list)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha sounds good to me... There happens to be a dangerous creature that needs to e shot... It's called my brother... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Your brother would look quite nice over her fireplace XD


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Your brother would look quite nice over her fireplace XD


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for making me spit coffee on my keyboard ladies. :rofl:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Love your guy MIEventer!!! Great to see he is still very active!


Thank you  I love him too <3 He is still very active and solid. My Equine Lameness Specialist doesn't believe me when I tell him his age. He'll look at his xrays and then he'll look at Nelson, and look back at his xrays and shake his head. :lol:


----------

